# setting route preference in rtadvd



## magline (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm new to FreeBSD. I'm currently working on a FreeBSD node which is acting as a router for a IPv6 specific use case. I need to set the router preference in rtadvd.conf as High in this node. 

Following is the command that was set in rtadvd.conf

```
default:\
:vltime#30:maxinterval#1800:mininterval#450:
em1:\
:addr="3ffe:501:ffff:100::":raflags#01:mtu#1500:tc=default:
em2:\
:addr="3ffe:501:ffff:101::":mtu#1280:tc=default:
```
 As you can see the above command, the RA flags is set to 01 which indicates "HIGH" as per RFC 4191.The node is sending router advertisement via em1 interface, however the tcpdump capture shows the route preference still as medium.

Can someone share what is the exact command that needs to be reflected in the rtadvd.conf so that the route preference can be set to high.


----------

